# Apple's New Rules Prompt More E-Readers, Including Kobo, to Build HTML5 Apps



## J.R.Mooneyham (Mar 14, 2011)

Apple's New Rules Prompt More E-Readers, Including Kobo, to Build HTML5 Apps
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/apples_new_rules_prompt_more_e-readers_including_k.php


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

J.R.Mooneyham said:


> Apple's New Rules Prompt More E-Readers, Including Kobo, to Build HTML5 Apps
> http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/apples_new_rules_prompt_more_e-readers_including_k.php


Has anyone used the kindle app? I wonder if it is any good and how it compares?


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

Just to update, I ended up playing with the app and it isn't bad!  Not as good as a physical kindle but it works.


----------

